# Why are Yanks so pro-Jew?



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

Pro-Jew or pro-Israel?


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

Same thing.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?





That's pretty unfair just asking Northern States that question.
You don't think that the Southern States are pro Jew?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?



Because much as some like to claim the US is a Christian nation, it's actualy more in-line with Judaism even taking Jewish legal procedure for it's own court system.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Same thing.


No it isn't.
Israel likes to claim it represents the Jewish people of the world, but this is propaganda used to try to legitimise it's existance. Israel is a Zionist state and is supported by Zionists, whether Christian or Jewish, that's the difference.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 30, 2015)

We believe in democracy and Israel is the only democracy in that area, it even has muslims in it's government, and it is surrounded by non democratic countries........


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing.
> ...



Jews by their very nature believe in a homeland, therefore all Jews are Israelis. All Jews in the US have dual citizenship too, which means their allegiance is split..yet you still support these people.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> We believe in democracy and Israel is the only democracy in that area, it even has muslims in it's government, and it is surrounded by non democratic countries........



There are no Muslims in it's government. There are, however, Muslim members of the Knesset.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



They believe in redemption, Zionists believe in a "homeland".


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> We believe in democracy and Israel is the only democracy in that area, it even has muslims in it's government, and it is surrounded by non democratic countries........



That's probably because you destroyed every attempt at democracy in the region.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...




No - the majority of Jewish-Americans do not hold dual citizenship with Israel because they would prefer to not be drafted into the Israeli Army.
Because of this they do not get Israeli citizenship.


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Cowards most of 'em, obviously.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > We believe in democracy and Israel is the only democracy in that area, it even has muslims in it's government, and it is surrounded by non democratic countries........
> ...




Yeah....the fact that the other countries are all islamic sharia based nut cases has everything to do with us.........sell that to your lefty friends.....


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?



Do you really want to know why?........Here's part of the answer:

*The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC):* AIPAC is the most prominent governmental lobbying organization on behalf of Israel. _Fortune Magazine_ typically rates it as the second most powerful lobby in the U.S. AIPAC frequently writes legislation for members of Congress, which extraordinarily large majorities of both parties typically endorse. It has a* $100 million endowment* and annual revenue of about* $60 million* and spends about $2-3 million each year in lobbying Congress. AIPAC’s annual conventions are typically a who’s who of high government office from both parties pledging their loyalty to Israel.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?




Why are you an anti-semite?


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?
> ...



Why are you a stupid fool?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...


You obviously have a problem with Jews or else why would you ask such a loaded and biased question?


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 30, 2015)

It's just a question, it might not be to your liking..for reasons best known to you, but it's a valid question nevertheless.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 30, 2015)

Why? Because 'Yanks' don't like 'your kind' and they know it pisses you off. Otherwise, they wouldn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> It's just a question, it might not be to your liking..for reasons best known to you, but it's a valid question nevertheless.




There is nothing valid about such a stupid, biased, misleading question, coward.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Don't have to, the facts speak for themselves:

March 1949 Syrian coup d tat - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Sixty years on CIA finally admits role in Iran coup - Middle East - World - The Independent

Human rights violations by the CIA - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Covert United States foreign regime change actions - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Igrok_ (Apr 30, 2015)

So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm a Yankee and I don't. You will find most evangelicals live in the south, they want Jesus to return, the Bible Belt and Hagee followers.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



I am old enough to remember when the islamo Nazi pigs of the world invented
the  lie that all jews are citizens of   Israel.       It was in the early 1960s     I am
a jew and not a citizen of Israel.     Most jews are not citizens of Israel.     ---but
islamo Nazi pigs INSIST.      Way back in the early  60s  ---islamo Nazi scum---
passed out pamphlets and even published articles in periodicals in which the pigs
claimed that  the US congress has passed a  SPECIAL LAW for jews only that allowed jews to hold  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"------of course that islamo Nazi shit which shit still claim is another lie.     Dual citizenship is allowed to all
US  citizens    and lots of US citizens have two ,  three and even four   citizenships.       I see we got a  blob of islamo Nazi shit on board---Charlie----so
happy to fart out the  CLASSICAL ISLAMO NAZI SHIT------old stuff ----from way
back in the early  60s-----and our dear Penelope farts   "amen"


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...


How many years did you serve in da military?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I'm a Yankee and I don't. You will find most evangelicals live in the south, they want Jesus to return, the Bible Belt and Hagee followers.


I thought you said you were a Dodger?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




I served in the  USA military-----I am a jew----I am not an Israeli citizen----but my son is-------he also served in the USA military  and ------is now a citizen of both 
Israel and the USA---------OK with you islamo Nazi shit?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...


I was asking the Juden hater....but thanks for serving....please return to your regular scheduled sour puss peddling...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

that's how my mom used to do it-------cloves poked in


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



oh-----ok


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> that's how my mom used to do it-------cloves poked in


Natures perfect food,,,ham....Is there nothing more miraculous in nature?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention.* Like always they feel themselves in life*, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.


Like masturbation?
Spell check is your friend, and it helps make you a little less of an ignoramus...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.



I am a jew and love being the center of attention.      can you tell me what the word
"reachiest"  means?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.
> ...


Too much cream in the sauce.....


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > that's how my mom used to do it-------cloves poked in
> ...



hubby don't eat that.............it's all over for me...........last time---maybe like 40 years ago  ............       <sob>


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 30, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.




Learn English or STFU, idiot.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a question, it might not be to your liking..for reasons best known to you, but it's a valid question nevertheless.
> ...



All questions are valid, you idiot.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the richiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.



Indeed,


irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah so you married a Jew, so you are a convert. Don't worry about that..over 98% of you are not proper real Jews..and therefore aren't Semite. One thing though, don't throw the anti-Semite threat around because I and you know better.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



No, douche, they are not.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah so you married a Jew, so you are a convert. Don't worry about that..over 98% of you are not proper real Jews..and therefore aren't Semite. One thing though, don't throw the anti-Semite threat around because I and you know better.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the richiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.
> ...



whom are you addressing----filthy Nazi pig?   ----I got bad news for your------I is a jew------in fact by  ---DNA analysis-----             I am very familiar with shit like you-------I read your literature when I was only ten years old and I know you by DNA analysis------you are shit


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes they are, NaziJap.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



How insulting are you! A DNA Jew eh..how does that work then?


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...




Everyone but you reads your stupid posts and realizes what a moron you are, douche.


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Bibbi Nethanyahoo disagrees with you, "...“not just as the prime minister of Israel but as a representative of the entire Jewish people.” Why Benjamin Netanyahu represents all Jews - Opinion - Jerusalem Post


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



why do you insist upon revealing the fact that you are a lump of depraved shit?


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Lame reply, Jap.


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah yes, standard Hasbara-troll tactic, when your lies are revealed and your arguments discredited, resort to foul mouthed invective.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



With every post you reveal yourself to be a typically nasty Jew, it's no wonder most folk are wary of your sort.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...




You are wasting your weak, cowardly attempts at racial epithet, *pussy*.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Is that the very best you can do?    Parrot the islamo Nazi literature?.      yes----that is your very best-------you are nothing new------you shit was OLD when I first encountered it more than 55 years ago


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



more of the same--------good boy------you can now go and dance on the dead bodies of the babies your sort are murdering in syria


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Hardly cowardly, old bean.


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Puts me in the minority then, I don't mind Jewish people, Christian people or Muslim people, I take all people as I find them. There's good and evil, joy and malice in everyone...even the potty mouths.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



you are elaborating a new  "philosophy to cover your remarkably malodoru


CharlieH said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Charlie----I am a yankee jew-----in the sense that both of my parents were jews
born in the  North-east part of the USA.     What is a  "YANK"  to you----I have encountered people who described only  New England persons as  "yanks"   and
others who considered all USA people  "yanks"        I have described my background
and will ask you yours-----of course, you are not obligated to answer


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



so you believe jews are a race?


*London| Adolf Hitler, the anti-Semitic Nazi German leader responsible for the murder of millions of Jews, could have unwittingly been a Jew himself. The revelation appears in a new Channel 4 documentary series, Dead Famous DNA, in which Mark Evans sets out to track down the remains of some of history’s most famous figures, including Elvis Presley, John F Kennedy and Napoleon.*

New DNA Evidence Shows Hitler Was Jewish World News Daily Report


----------



## Challenger (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



You seem to have left this unfinished, did you choke on your own venomous bile?


----------



## Igrok_ (May 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention.* Like always they feel themselves in life*, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.
> ...


kinda


----------



## Igrok_ (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > So, jews in this forum feel uncomfortable being in the center of attention. Like always they feel themselves in life, because know that if people start to pay attention to their affairs... this would be not in the jews' interests. America is pro-jewish because it is the reachiest country in the world with vast banking sector - the best habitat for jewish population.
> ...


What is STFU? Learn english!


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

from rosie who passed high school biology>>>
whom are you addressing----filthy Nazi pig?   ----I got bad news for your------I is a jew------in fact by  ---DNA analysis-----             I am very familiar with shit like you-------I read your literature when I was only ten years old and I know you by DNA analysis------you are shit[/QUOTE]


from Penelope the Nazi sow>>>>
so you believe jews are a race?

Being a person of far greater intellect than are you,  Penelope----I understand
a bit about population genetics  (unlike you)  and have stated MANY TIMES---
that the concept of  RACE within the human species is silly.   The human species
is far TOO INTERBRED to be divided into  races.      For those in cyberspace---
the citation which Penelope provides suggesting that adolf hitler was a jew----
is truly idiotic.   No such conclusion can be drawn from the data presented. 
The ONE conclusion which can be drawn from the existence of the  cohen haplotype which appears in males only on the Y chromosome----is that jews who know themselves to be of the TRIBE of LEVI  do share common ancestry
way back-----that is about it.     Such a fact does not support the silly concept of
HUMAN RACES.     In order to understand the issue of population genetics----one needs a basic education which Penelope lacks-----it must include,  at the very
least,  a grasp of  the use of STATISTICS in science.  

getting back to the citation by Penelope regarding that which MIGHT be a
strand of hair from the head of her "god"  adolf hitler-----there is nothing of
substance in the data derived from that   "maybe"  strand of hair that indicates
anything at all even if it did come from the head of her "god"


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> from rosie who passed high school biology>>>
> whom are you addressing----filthy Nazi pig?   ----I got bad news for your------I is a jew------in fact by  ---DNA analysis-----             I am very familiar with shit like you-------I read your literature when I was only ten years old and I know you by DNA analysis------you are shit




from Penelope the Nazi sow>>>>
so you believe jews are a race?

Being a person of far greater intellect than are you,  Penelope----I understand
a bit about population genetics  (unlike you)  and have stated MANY TIMES---
that the concept of  RACE within the human species is silly.   The human species
is far TOO INTERBRED to be divided into  races.      For those in cyberspace---
the citation which Penelope provides suggesting that adolf hitler was a jew----
is truly idiotic.   No such conclusion can be drawn from the data presented.
The ONE conclusion which can be drawn from the existence of the  cohen haplotype which appears in males only on the Y chromosome----is that jews who know themselves to be of the TRIBE of LEVI  do share common ancestry
way back-----that is about it.     Such a fact does not support the silly concept of
HUMAN RACES.     In order to understand the issue of population genetics----one needs a basic education which Penelope lacks-----it must include,  at the very
least,  a grasp of  the use of STATISTICS in science.

getting back to the citation by Penelope regarding that which MIGHT be a
strand of hair from the head of her "god"  adolf hitler-----there is nothing of
substance in the data derived from that   "maybe"  strand of hair that indicates
anything at all even if it did come from the head of her "god"[/QUOTE]

Well so is Hitler!  Here are some more pics for you:

10 Photos To Remind You That Jews Don t Fit Stereotypes


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > from rosie who passed high school biology>>>
> ...



Well so is Hitler!  Here are some more pics for you:

10 Photos To Remind You That Jews Don t Fit Stereotypes[/QUOTE]

"and so is Hitler"   what???     and what does your citation with pictures have
to do with  ANYTHING at all?


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

Also who did Levi marry or pray tell have kids with?


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Also who did Levi marry or pray tell have kids with?



not an issue------you are back to that  RACE thing that so fascinated your
"god"   adolf.      Whoever she was-----I never met her.         Jews are a NATION or GROUP that over millennia tended to interbreed with each other-----but that fact does not define  JOOOOOS AS A RACE


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Also who did Levi marry or pray tell have kids with?
> ...



Then what makes you a Jew, you practice Judaism?  You said by DNA, which would infer you think Jew is a race.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



what makes you a humanoid?     you have the intellect of a blob of shit and
you stink like shit----you walk the walk and talk the talk of an islamo Nazi pig---
That seems to make you a pig constructed from shit.    A  RACE is a subset of
a  SPECIES which is SO DISTINCT in its gene pool that it is in the  PROCESS 
OF SPECIATION.       Now try to function to the extent that your brain is capable--
and  google    "SPECIATION".     Maybe someday you can pass high school
biology.      I am a jew


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



A race is not a subset of species, there is the human race, now being born in the new name of Palestine  would make one an Israelite, not a Jew, so Israelite is a nationality, not a race. An Israelite who practices Islam is an Isralite Muslim.  I speak English, but I'm not English, and some semite tribes spoke Hebrews but they are still semitic, which includes lots of different speaking tribes. So yes your a semite, but that does not make you a jew, unless your practice Judaism of course type or another , but that is a religion not a race.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



You don't even know what an ass you are making of yourself, coward.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...




You prove your cowardice with every stupid post, pussy.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The manner in which you write reveals that you are  not an "American" --of
the USA kind or you are extremely stupid----more than likely---both.     I am referring not only to the errors of grammar but also to the content.    As to
your assertion  
    "" A race is not a subset of species, there is the human race.."
it is entirely incorrect.     "HUMAN"  is not a race-----it is a word
in COMMON parlance to denote animals of the genus/species
HOMO-SAPIEN.     "homo." is the genus and "sapien" is the species---
no "race"  involved.      Based on your comment--it is clear that you did
not attend high school in the USA or you are very stupid or both.
The rest of your paragraph is jibberish.    Your statement  "I speak
English but am not English"  is also not true.  Your mother-tongue
is,  CLEARLY,  NOT English.     Perhaps there is something you do know---
but that which you know  does not include basic biology and basic
sociology and basic anthropology.    I hope you do better in your mother
tongue.     I am a jew born in the USA  and I speak English and I know
basic biology and sociology and anthropology.    Long ago I used to tutor
the not so bright in plane geometry.     The term "Israelite"  is an English
approximation which refers to people who are OF the nation of ISRAEL. 
Israel is an alternate name for JACOB and refers to those people who are
either descended from the 12 sons of Jacob OR part of the community which
identifies as such.    Ultimately all "Israelites"  came to be called  JEWS---the
religion of the group called jews being  JUDAISM.


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your a Semite descendant. There never was a nation of Israel. The sons of Jacob, aka Israel , were Israelites , and intermarried with all other Semites. You can still be a Jew if you practice Judaism of some form, but if its just an ethnic thing  or a tradition then you are not.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


\\]

There never was a nation of ISRAEL???       In fact there was a KINGDOM---named the KINGDOM OF ISRAEL-----the land mass which was the KINGDOM 
OF ISRAEL------is approximately the land which is called  ISRAEL today.  
There was also a KINGDOM OF JUDEA which is approximately the
WEST BANK.    The religion of both kingdoms was that which is called 
JUDAISM today.     You do not get to decide what people are-----people get
to decide for themselves and they get to decide what to call themselves in
the context of their history.    Do you tell  hindus not to call themselves hindus
because hindus never existed?     The designation   SEMITE  is actually a linguistic issue------it is not a national identity


----------



## danielpalos (May 1, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Not only do you feed them with cash, you also support them to your own detriment. Why is this?


the Right needs a faction to help them with fundamentals?


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



According to the bible and centuries ago and for only a short time. Can't really be found outside of the Bible.   Hindus are not a race either, nor Buddhists or Christians. David Duke is happy to have you be a race but he is wrong.




> Tay-Sachs carriers are found most frequently among families of eastern European Jewish descent (Ashkenazi Jews). In the United States today, approximately one in every 27 Jews is a Tay-Sachs carrier.
> 
> Among Jews of Sephardic origin and in the general, non-Jewish population, the carrier rate is about one in 250. There are certain exceptions. French-Canadian and the Cajun community of Louisiana have the same carrier rate as Ashkenazi Jews, one in 27.
> 
> ...



then we have the little issue of your OT , and if the Mother is a jew , then your a jew, that is a huge mistake, because some of Jacobs sons married Canaanites, Joseph an Egyptian, and intermarriage was  a huge problem.  How does that work, my Mom was jew and my Dad was Russian, so I'm Jew. I think not.  Now then we have God himself and Moses saying inheritance goes to the seed of Abraham, and well God changed his mind, as Abraham sent Ishmael away, but then God spoke to Moses and said the first born of a man inherits, matters not about the woman. See the problem even within your own book.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

"According to the bible and centuries ago and for only a short time."      do you realize, Penelope------that that series of words is not even a sentence in the
English language?.      Your entire statement makes no sense.     Hindus certainly ARE a people.     just as are jews.       ------with a history,   a land, a culture,  a language,    music,  poetry     etc etc etc         You continue to use the word  "RACE"--- which is actually not useful in any way when talking about  MANKIND and the nations thereof.      As to problems with   "books"    you continue to try to discuss and interpret books you never read.     Have you ever met any jews or hindus or anything  HUMAN?      (human refers to the animals called by genus/species    HOMO SAPIENS-------no race noted)


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

Are you still trying to say Jew is a race, because Jew is not. There are 4-5 main races and it goes by skin color and facial features.  Actually using race anymore is false.

Your a New Yorker and I'm a Michigander. How do you like those apples. anti Semitic should not even be used anymore. Since Jews think they are Semites well your the same a arabs then.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Are you still trying to say Jew is a race, because Jew is not. There are 4-5 main races and it goes by skin color and facial features.  Actually using race anymore is false.
> 
> Your a New Yorker and I'm a Michigander. How do you like those apples. anti Semitic should not even be used anymore. Since Jews think they are Semites well your the same a arabs then.



It is bad enough that you post jibberish Penelope-----must you LIE too?   I never stated that   "JEW IS A RACE"     -----you are a filthy liar.  ----besides being fuctionally illiterate            What makes you think I am a  "New Yorker"     and what
us a    "MICHIGANDER"             michi gander???      anyone???


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...





"English," moron.


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still trying to say Jew is a race, because Jew is not. There are 4-5 main races and it goes by skin color and facial features.  Actually using race anymore is false.
> ...



Oh just so were clear, that Jew is not a race. Don't you live in NY.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



you are disgusting,   bitch.    There is absolutely nothing that a bit of scum like YOU can tell me about races.       I live on the planet JUPITER


----------



## Penelope (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There you go with the potty mouth again. Yes I believe you are an alien. You also admitted that Jew is not a race and thank you, finally.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I never said otherwise you disgusting lying Nazi cock sucking bitch ---
you express yourself very much in the manner of those of the dung
heap from which you were spawned-------one shit mouth lie after the other


----------



## Igrok_ (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Hey, jewish pig, I have a good joke for you and others like you. Here it is: 
"Everybody knows that jews divide people onto jews and non-jews (goys).
I respect that old national tradition.
I only do not understand why when goys start to divide people on goys and non-goys it is called anti-semitism?"


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



England - Yorkshire. All US citizens are Yanks to me. Americans are natives.


----------



## CharlieH (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> CharlieH said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Iriot.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...




When did I ever claim to be Jewish, you idiot?


----------



## Igrok_ (May 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You have claimed to be pro-jewish. And as far as I think that being Jewish is only a way of thinking - that's enough.


----------



## Unkotare (May 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...




I'm anti- bigoted cowards like you.


----------



## CharlieH (May 2, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



We are all bigots in some way, it is normal natural human behaviour to be so. You are not normal.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 6, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Why are you an anti-semite?


.     The creature is an antisemites for the same reason as any other antisemites. It's a piece of excrement without any value as a human being, so has selected a tiny group of people to focus all it's hatred rather than taking any steps to deal with its worthlessness.


----------



## face your (May 8, 2015)

CharlieH said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieH said:
> ...



Blatant Nazi propaganda not worthy of serious consideration.


----------



## face your (May 8, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



It means shut the fuck up you fucking idiot.


----------



## Igrok_ (May 8, 2015)

face your said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh, ok! Finally I understood it. Thank you!


----------



## irosie91 (May 8, 2015)

can anyone here define the term  YANK  ?      When I was a child-----a   YANKEE was a baseball player in New York City


----------



## Igrok_ (May 8, 2015)

YANK means typical us-man.


----------



## Igrok_ (May 8, 2015)

Or maybe yanks are people who admire jews and hate other races, like Unkotare or others here


----------



## Unkotare (May 8, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Or maybe yanks are people who admire jews and hate other races, like Unkotare or others here




"igrok" apparently refers to an idiotic bigot prone to stupid assumptions.


----------

